# Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi: Release-Termin steht



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi: Release-Termin steht*

					Die Serie Star Wars:Obi-Wan Kenobi hat einen Start-Termin: ab 25. Mai geht es im wöchentlichen Turnus in 6 Folgen à ca. eine Stunde Laufzeit. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Obi-Wan Kenobi: Release-Termin steht*


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2022)

Nach dem überragenden Mandalorian und dem stark schwankenden Boba Fett, bin ich ehrlich gesagt auf die Serie voll gespannt! Meiner Meinung nach hat Disney, was sie mit der letzten Trilogie vermasselt haben, mit den Serien wieder gut wett gemacht. Die Trilogie blende ich einfach mal für mich persönlich aus.


----------



## BinGo2010 (10. Februar 2022)

Ich muss agen, dass ich eher der Star Tek FAN bin, aber das was Boba Fett und The Mandaloirian bieten ist echt Klasse!
Ich wünschte mir, dass es bei Star Trek auch wieder so Berg auf geht. 

Bei Boba Fett hätten Sie sich aber gern mehr Zeit bei der Geschichte nehmen dürfen. 

Was traurig ist, das Obi Wan dann auch wieder eine so kurze Serie wird...


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2022)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Was traurig ist, das Obi Wan dann auch wieder eine so kurze Serie wird...


Manchmal liegt die Würze aber auch in der Kürze  Lieber was qualitativ hochwertiges und stringent verpacktes, als never ending Serien, die irgendwann nur noch langweilen. Vom letzteren haben wir ja genug schon


----------



## facehugger (10. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nach dem überragenden Mandalorian und dem stark schwankenden Boba Fett, bin ich ehrlich gesagt auf die Serie voll gespannt!


"Boba Fett" hat mMn von Folge zu Folge zugelegt (). Bei "Obi Wan" bin ich lieber skeptisch, freue mich aber trotzdem sehr drauf...

Gruß


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> "Boba Fett" hat mMn von Folge zu Folge zugelegt (). Bei "Obi Wan" bin ich lieber skeptisch, freue mich aber trotzdem sehr drauf...
> 
> Gruß


Ja, die letzten zwei Folgen waren wirklich cool, aber leider nicht wegen Boba  Boba Fett wurde mit der Serie mMn entmythisiert, was sehr schade ist. Ich hätte mir einen jüngeren und dynamischeren Badass-Boba Fett gewünscht, einer der wenig spricht und dafür mehr handelt bzw. schießt 
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass sogar der Schauspieler selber meinte, er findet, dass Boba Fett zu viel spricht in der Serie


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (10. Februar 2022)

Die "Lücken" zu Füllen ist aktuell das Einzige, wie Disney noch brauchbaren Star Wars Content produzieren kann.
Glücklicherweise scheint Jon Favreau dafür ein Händchen zu haben. Und Disney hat ihm nicht in die Arbeit gepfuscht.

Storytechnisch haben sie die Marke mit Episode 7-9 total an die Wand gefahren.


----------



## facehugger (10. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, die letzten zwei Folgen waren wirklich cool, aber leider nicht wegen Boba  Boba Fett wurde mit der Serie mMn entmythisiert, was sehr schade ist. Ich hätte mir einen jüngeren und dynamischeren Badass-Boba Fett gewünscht, einer der wenig spricht und dafür mehr handelt bzw. schießt
> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass sogar der Schauspieler selber meinte, er findet, dass Boba Fett zu viel spricht in der Serie


Ja, da geb ich dir in allen Punkten soweit recht. Aus dem fiesen Kopfgeldjäger aus den Filmen wurde (beinahe) ein plüschiger Ewok 

Schade, hier wurde eindeutig Potential verschenkt! 

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass sogar der Schauspieler selber meinte, er findet, dass Boba Fett zu viel spricht in der Serie


Ich finde, dass Boba einfach zu fett geworden ist.


----------



## Belga (10. Februar 2022)

> "Als Ausgang der Geschichte dient einmal mehr Tatooine, es soll aber auch ein "wässriger" Planet vorkommen. Das könnte Kamino sein oder eine andere Welt."


Da lehnt sich der Redakteur aber mal weit aus dem Fenster...


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nach dem überragenden Mandalorian und dem stark schwankenden Boba Fett, bin ich ehrlich gesagt auf die Serie voll gespannt! Meiner Meinung nach hat Disney, was sie mit der letzten Trilogie vermasselt haben, mit den Serien wieder gut wett gemacht. Die Trilogie blende ich einfach mal für mich persönlich aus.


Da wir jetzt auch Disney+ haben werde ich mir die bald angucken.
Erst "The Mandalorian" und dann "Boba Fett". 
Auf Obi -Wan freue ich mich auch schon. Vor allem weil da Ewan McGregor wieder mitspielt.


----------



## facehugger (10. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf Obi -Wan freue ich mich auch schon. Vor allem weil da Ewan McGregor wieder mitspielt.


"Helft mir Obi Wan Kenobi. Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung"...

Gruß


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> "Helft mir Obi Wan Kenobi. Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung"...
> 
> Gruß


Gänsehaut! Die alte Trilogie ist etwas, was ich mir alle Jahre wieder zu Gemüte führen kann - das perfekte moderne Märchen


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> "Helft mir Obi Wan Kenobi. Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung"...


Helft mir, Obi, ihr seid der beste Baumarkt.


----------



## 6Pac (10. Februar 2022)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> [...]die Serie zu Boba Fett, die 8 Folgen zu ca. 30 Minuten hatte, war manchen schon etwas zu kompakt.


wohl die falsche Serie gesehen.   

Es sind 7 Folgen mit einem Schnitt von ca. 47min, was nebenbei überdurchschnittlich ist. (42 Minuten)
Das Staffelfinale hat eine Stunde Laufzeit.
Ich finde die Laufzeiten 38-60min je nach Story Inhalt perfekt.



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Das gibt Hoffnung, dass sich Obi-Wan Kenobi etwas mehr von The Book of Boba Fett und The Mandalorian unterscheidet, die doch beide stark in Richtung Weltraum-Western gingen. Bei The Book of Boba Fett kam dann auch etwas mehr Kritik auf, die Disney nun hoffentlich mit Obi-Wan Kenobi verstummen lassen kann.


Und wie soll das mit dem Eingehen auf die Kritik gehen, wenn die Dreharbeiten im April 2021 abgeschlossen waren?

Freue mich jedenfalls auf McGregor und noch mehr Fanservice. 
Bis dahin sind auch meine Lichtschwerter eingetroffen.


----------



## facehugger (10. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gänsehaut! Die alte Trilogie ist etwas, was ich mir alle Jahre wieder zu Gemüte führen kann - das perfekte moderne Märchen


Genau. Ich hab die Original-Trilogie mit vielleicht 9/10 Jahren in der DDR gesehn. Wir hatten in Brandenburg (Cottbus) damals guten Westempfang über Antenne...

Die Filme waren seinerzeit mehr wie berauschend, gerade für ein Kind in der Ostzone! "Sowas" hatte die Welt noch nicht gesehn, und ich schon gar nicht. Ich wollte dann nix anderes mehr wie X-Wing-Pilot werden, den Imperialen so richtig eins mit meinen Vierlingslasern überbrennen und natürlich Prinzessin Leia heiraten

Das waren noch Zeiten

Gruß


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Genau. Ich hab die Original-Trilogie mit vielleicht 9/10 Jahren in der DDR gesehn. Wir hatten in Brandenburg (Cottbus) damals guten Westempfang über Antenne...
> 
> Die Filme waren seinerzeit mehr wie berauschend, gerade für ein Kind in der Ostzone! "Sowas" hatte die Welt noch nicht gesehn, und ich schon gar nicht. Ich wollte dann nix anderes mehr wie X-Wing-Pilot werden, den Imperialen so richtig eins mit meinen Vierlingslasern überbrennen und natürlich Prinzessin Leia heiraten
> 
> ...


Und obwohl du ein Kind des Ostens warst und ich ein Kind des Westens, haben uns diese Filme vereint, sodass wir wohl die selben Träume hatten


----------



## facehugger (10. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und obwohl du ein Kind des Ostens warst und ich ein Kind des Westens, haben uns diese Filme vereint, sodass wir wohl die selben Träume hatten


Für guten Stoff gab es schon immer keine Grenzen 

Gruß


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Für guten Stoff gab es schon immer keine Grenzen


Das ist jetzt aber schön doppeldeutig zu verstehen


----------



## facehugger (11. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber schön doppeldeutig zu verstehen


Ohhh, jetzt wo du es sagst

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Genau. Ich hab die Original-Trilogie mit vielleicht 9/10 Jahren in der DDR gesehn. Wir hatten in Brandenburg (Cottbus) damals guten Westempfang über Antenne...


Star Wars Teil 1 (heute 4) hatte ich 1982 mit 6 Jahren das erste mal gesehen. Im Kino (das war natürlich nicht die Erstaufführung).  Ab da war ich SW Fan und wir haben uns die anderen Teile direkt danach auf VHS Video ausgeliehen. Und noch die Spin Offs "Ewoks - Karawane der Tapferen" und "Kampf um Endor". 

Und ich weiß  noch als auf die PT von George Lucas zuerst geschimpt wurde. Wenn man die 3 neuen Teile sieht ist aber auch die Prequel Trilogie viel besser.
Die Spin Offs "Rogue One" und "Solo" sind aber ok.


----------



## Zuriko (11. Februar 2022)

Mir ist das alles zu viel Content! So durchwachsen die neuen Filme auch waren, aber wenigstens war man 6 Stunden durch. Wenn man nun noch für jede beliebte Figur eine Serie aus dem Ärmel zieht weil man dadurch den Streaming Dienst befeuern kann, ist mir dies zu viel. Oder anders gesagt, wer soll das alles schauen?

Je länger je mehr ertappe ich mich dabei wie ich wieder die alten guten Sitcoms schaue (Seinfeld, Married etc.) wo wenigstens nach einer Episode die Geschichte abgeschlossen ist. Oder wie sehr ich es wieder schätze gute Filme zu schauen - ob alt oder neu - wo man einfach 80-120 Minuten gut unterhalten wird und nicht Binge Watching betreiben oder sich auf die nächste Staffel freuen soll damit man weis wie es weiter geht.

Ja, es gab auch schon Serien wo ich mich reingesessen habe. Akte X damals, aber selbst da gab es abgeschlossene Episoden. Oder GoT, obwohl ich auch da ermüdet war gegen Ende. Stranger Things liebe ich auch, aber das ist wenigstens noch ein Event alle paar Jahre. Cobra Kai, so kindisch sie auch sein mag, hat meine Nostalgie natürlich hart getriggert. Aber der Drops ist dann langsam auch gelutscht.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Ich fühle mich mit dem Angebot quer über alle Streaming Dienste langsam erschlagen und finde es zunehmend ermüdend, auch wenn mich natürlich niemand zwingt das alles zu sehen. Aber Serien Verwurstungen - und dafür gibt es empirische Belege wenn man sich mal schlau macht - sind die neuen Remakes, Fortsetzungen und Reboots von Hollywood geworden!


----------



## facehugger (11. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und ich weiß  noch als auf die PT von George Lucas zuerst geschimpt wurde. Wenn man die 3 neuen Teile sieht ist aber auch die Prequel Trilogie viel besser.
> Die Spin Offs "Rogue One" und "Solo" sind aber ok.


Ich fand "Rogue One" besser wie "Solo" und Episode 7-9. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Wir alten Säcke sind natürlich von der Original-Trilogie geprägt und "verblendet"

"Rogue One" ließ für mich aber hier und da das Flair von damals deutlich eher wieder aufleben. Nur mein Eindruck...

Gruß


----------



## Zuriko (11. Februar 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich fand "Rogue One" besser wie "Solo" und Episode 7-9. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Wir alten Säcke sind natürlich von der Original-Trilogie geprägt und "verblendet"
> 
> "Rogue One" ließ für mich aber hier und da das Flair von damals deutlich eher wieder aufleben. Nur mein Eindruck...
> 
> Gruß



Rogue One war für das was es sein sollte - die Story wie man an die Death Star Pläne kommt - eigentlich super und ein gutes Prequel zum ersten Star Wars.

Ich fand aber auch Force Awakens eigentlich gut bis ok, bis auf die Tatsache dass es wieder ein Todesstern sein sollte und dieser nun bigger and badder gemacht wurde, nur um ihn genau so schnell wieder abzuschneiden. Last Jedi machte dann den Fehler dass man eine 180 Grad Drehung hinbekommen wollte, hatte gute Ideen und eine tolle Optik, wurde aber von Johnson meiner Meinung nach zu stark kastriert was Star Wars angeht. Rise of Skywalker war dann ein kompletter Schuss in den Ofen, da man tatsächlich versucht hat Last Jedi wieder um 180 Grad zu drehen und zu viel Fanservice.

Jedenfalls wirkt die letzte Lucas Trilogie auf einmal wieder etwas versöhnlicher nach dieser misslungenen Vorstellung welche auch an den Drahtziehern im Hintergrund gescheitert ist.

SOLO krankte dann an vielen Dingen. Aber grundsätzlich war der Film einfach unnötig! Nicht jede Figur braucht ihren Origins Streifen, wir sind hier nicht im Marvel Universum, das hat Disney nicht begriffen!


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich fand "Rogue One" besser wie "Solo" und Episode 7-9. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Wir alten Säcke sind natürlich von der Original-Trilogie geprägt und "verblendet"
> 
> "Rogue One" ließ für mich aber hier und da das Flair von damals deutlich eher wieder aufleben. Nur mein Eindruck...
> 
> Gruß


"Rogue One" finde ich von den neuen Filmen auch am besten.


----------

